# Saturday morning chores



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm doing some cleaning this morning and the dogs have the whole house to lounge around in and they have access to the backyard to run around in. I was cleaning the kitchen so of course that's where they decided to hang out, right under my feet!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh - I spoke too soon! I put the dogs out back to run around and I left the back door open so they could come back in when they wanted. I went back to the kitchen and watched them run around the backyard, they ran in and out of the house a couple of times and were having lots of fun. Then I went into the living room and saw the floor, maybe leaving the back door open was a mistake...


----------

